# barge to rail coal docks



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

part 1.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rua57s2pyPw


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

That's one nice build, well done :appl:


----------



## DJsTrains (Mar 14, 2013)

*Thanks*

I got more done today, so part 2 is in the works!


----------

